# Tagliata di manzo



## Yulan

Bonjour à tous 

Je veux traduire un menu pour un diner avec des clients et je suis un peu perdue sur la  "tagliata di manzo":  

Secondo
Medaglione di vitello all'uvetta con purea di asparagi
*Tagliata di manzo* al rosmarino con vellutata di porcini 

Plat
Tournedo de veau aux raisins avec purée aux asperges
*Tranche de bœuf* au romarin avec velouté de bolets 


Est-ce-que "_tranche"_ est correcte pour "_tagliata_"? 

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, il me semble mais je n’en suis pas certain, dans l’attente d’autres réponses voir ici des exemples :
http://ita.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_italian/cooking_culinary/3734125-pi%C3%A8ce_de_boeuf.html
_Tagliata di manzo al rosmarino / __Fines tranches de Filet de bœuf aromatisé aux romarin …_
http://www.ritchi.fr/carte.pdf

Si les tranches sont fines ou peu épaisses est préférable de le rajouter : _Fines tranches _


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup, Corsicum, ça m'aide beaucoup! 

J'ai vue, par contre, qu'ils disent "fines tranches" et j'ai toujours des doutes, à ce sujet, car je le retrouve soit pour "tagliata" soit pour  "carpaccio".

Encore merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Yulan,
Un altro termine spesso usato al posto di "fines tranches" sarebbe "émincé" . Émincé de filet de boeuf, émincé de côte de boeuf, come vuoi, scegli tu la seconda parte ...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Matoupaschat! 

Mi fa tanto piacere incontrarti di nuovo!

MILLE GRAZIE per la traduzione! E' perfetta!

_"*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin avec velouté de bolets" _


Mille grazie e ... Buon Natale! 
_ 


_


----------



## patrovytt

Yulan said:


> Ciao Matoupaschat!
> 
> Mi fa tanto piacere incontrarti di nuovo!
> 
> MILLE GRAZIE per la traduzione! E' perfetta!
> 
> _"*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin avec velouté de bolets" _
> 
> 
> Mille grazie e ... Buon Natale!


 
Slurp, sembra buono...


----------



## Yulan

patrovytt said:


> Slurp, sembra buono...


 
... Sì, Patrovytt ... ti farò sapere! *;-) *


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrei altri due suggerimenti (ma sono quisquilie e pinzillacchere) :

oggigiorno "velouté" viene perlopiù capito come "potage velouté", dunque sarebbe forse meglio dire "sauce veloutée de bolets" o "mousse de bolets" (quest'ultimo se intendi un contorno)
in francese, la preposizione usata è più spesso "à" per la salsa ; "avec" si adopera piuttosto per un contorno ; anche nessuna preposizione .
In conclusione ==> _"*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin, sauce veloutée de bolets" _o _"*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin et mousse de bolets" _o_"*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin et à la (sauce) veloutée de bolets" _ecc... 


La scelta non sarà più che una questione di ... gusto !


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Matoupaschat! 

Ben vengano le tue quisquilie e pinzillacchere!
Grazie mille! 

Hai ragione: la vellutata di porcini accompagna la tagliata (sullo stesso piatto), quindi accetto volentieri i tuoi suggerimenti e sceglierei:

_*Émincé de filet de boeuf* au romarin *et mousse* de bolets" _

Encore, merci beaucoup et à bientôt!


----------

